# Netzteil zu schwach, bei voller Auslastung



## Melcomxy (15. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Wenn ich mein Computer vollständig auslaste, dann stürzt er ab. Ich vermute, dass das Problem beim Netzteil liegt, da ich letztens mehr Ram und eine weitere Festplatte eingebaut habe. Da dies jedoch NUR auftritt, wenn ich den Computer vollständig auslaste, kam ich zum Schluss, das wahrscheinlich mein Netzteil zu schwach ist. Nun meine Frage: Was lässt sich hier machen, ausser ein neues Netzteil mit mehr Watt zu kaufen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus.


----------



## airXgamer (15. Juni 2019)

Vielleicht teilst du uns mal die verbaute Hardware mit? Dann gibts auch Tipps wo es hängen könnte.

Grundsätzlich kann man da nichts machen außer ein anderes Netzteil zu verbauen, aber vielleicht hängt es ja woanders?


----------



## XT1024 (15. Juni 2019)

Was ist das denn für ein Kübel, wenn es an den letzten 10 W liegt?


Melcomxy schrieb:


> Nun meine Frage: Was lässt sich hier machen, ausser ein neues Netzteil mit mehr Watt zu kaufen?


Ein wahrhaftig interessanter Lösungsansatz.
Was wär denn logisch, wenn es scheinbar an zu hoher Last (Verbrauch) liegt? Etwa weniger Strom verbrauchen?


----------



## evilgrin68 (15. Juni 2019)

Wenn eine Festplatte und ein paar MB RAM bei dir soviel Leistung ziehen, das dein Netzteil vollkommen ausgelastet ist, war es vorher auch schon zu schwach.

Aber warten wir mal, bis hier *vielleicht*, ein paar Hardwaredaten folgen, mit denen man was Anfangen kann.


----------



## sinchilla (15. Juni 2019)

Bau doch erstmal alles zurück, RAM raus, Platte abstöpseln und mach den Test aufs Exempel. 

Was meinst du mit voller Auslastung? Furmark und Prime zusammen? Oder Spielbetrieb?

Kannst du Temperaturprobleme ausschließen? Hw-info hilft dabei...


----------



## TomatenKenny (15. Juni 2019)

ich finde das immer lustig aber langsam echt traurig, wenn leute hier ihre Probleme schreiben aber nie ihre Hardware...


----------



## HisN (15. Juni 2019)

Eine Festplatte braucht im Betrieb 5W, und RAM noch weniger.
Daran soll es hängen? Wirklich jetzt?
Nicht das das neue RAM einfach im ARSCH ist


----------



## Melcomxy (15. Juni 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Eine Festplatte braucht im Betrieb 5W, und RAM noch weniger.
> Daran soll es hängen? Wirklich jetzt?
> Nicht das das neue RAM einfach im ARSCH ist



Ich habe das RAM ausgeschlossen, weil ich es vor dem einbauen mit mentest32+ für 32 Stunden(ca. 6 Durchläufe) getestet habe, und dies ohne Fehler.  Auch habe ich es gerade Ausgebaut und ffmpeg was rechnen lassen und siehe da: er stürzte ab. 

Meine Hardware ist ursprünglich ein Acer Predator G3-605:  CPU: i7-4790, 1x 1 TB HDD, Netzteil 484 W. Motherboard unbekannt. Über das Eeasy-SWAP-Laufwerk ist noch 1 TB HDD eingebaut und 256 GB SSD (die SSD ist nicht im EasySWAP). 

Nun das Betriebsystem ist im DualBoot ein Ubuntu und 2x Windows 10. (Übgergangslösung) 

Abgestürzt ist das ganze nur im Windows 10 und bei sehr starker Auslastung (1mal lief ein Virenscann(Microsoft Defender), keine Ahnung wieso da der PCso viel Leistung gezerrt hat, das andere mal ffmpeg mit einer Videoencoding).

Temperaturprobleme kann ich ausschliessen, da die Logs von Core Temp und GPU-Z jeweils eine Temperatur von 60° anzeigen. (beim letzten doch etwa 80°C)

Ich habe gerade eine Weile FFMPEG laufen lassen, bis FFMPEG abgestürzt ist, und vorher jedoch die SSD ausgesteckt (die kam als letztes dazu) und der PC ist nicht abgestürzt.


----------



## Melcomxy (15. Juni 2019)

sinchilla schrieb:


> Bau doch erstmal alles zurück, RAM raus, Platte abstöpseln und mach den Test aufs Exempel.
> 
> Was meinst du mit voller Auslastung? Furmark und Prime zusammen? Oder Spielbetrieb?
> 
> Kannst du Temperaturprobleme ausschließen? Hw-info hilft dabei...





Volle Auslastung: Ich lasse ein Video über FFMPEG rendern.  Temperaturprobleme kann ich tatsächlich ausschliessen( siehe mein vorheriger Beitrag). 

RAM und Festplatte ausgestöpselt, schnurrt wieder wie ein (langsames) Kätzchen.


----------



## GEChun (15. Juni 2019)

Melcomxy schrieb:


> Volle Auslastung: Ich lasse ein Video über FFMPEG rendern.  Temperaturprobleme kann ich tatsächlich ausschliessen( siehe mein vorheriger Beitrag).
> 
> RAM und Festplatte ausgestöpselt, schnurrt wieder wie ein (langsames) Kätzchen.



Naja, ganz ausgeschlossen ist es mit deinem Netzteil ja jetzt nicht würde ich zumindest sagen.

Um es zu testen brauchste aber eins was definitiv funktioniert. Wenn das eingebaut ist und du deinen Rechner mit allen Komponenten max auslastest und kein Absturz kommt... ja dann lag es wohl daran.
Wenn dann doch einer kommt dann wirds wohl doch etwas anderes sein..

Ich habe z.B. auch mal RAM gehabt. Bei dem erst nach unzähligen Tests der fehlerhafte Sektor gefunden wurde..., das hat mich Zeit und Nerven gekostet...


----------



## _Berge_ (15. Juni 2019)

480W klingen erstmal ausreichend

Kannst ja selbst ne 1070 oder sogar 1080/2070 oder dergleichen einbauen von der LEISTUNG her


Allerdings sind wir bei einem OEM Netzteil eher bei der Qualität... Netzteile aus solchen Fertig Rechnern sind meist O.K. aber eben NUR für die vorkonfigurierte Hardware zugeschnitten und deren Abwandlungen

Ändere etwas daran und das Ding spielt verrückt, der Größte Nachteil an solchen OEM Fertigmöhren neben der Allgemeinen Aufrüstbarkeit.


was passiert wie gesagt wenn du das alles wieder zurückbaust?

Wenn alles nicht hilft wären folgende Netzteile zu empfehlen:

Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4, be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4, Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 550W ATX 2.4, BitFenix Whisper M 550W ATX 2.4 Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Melcomxy (15. Juni 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> was passiert wie gesagt wenn du das alles wieder zurückbaust?



Ich kann FFMPEG laufen lassen. Habe dann aber mal noch ein zweites Encoding-Programm über die Grafikkarte gejagt, das hatte nicht mal 2 Minuten überlebt...


----------



## Melcomxy (15. Juni 2019)

GEChun schrieb:


> Um es zu testen brauchste aber eins was definitiv funktioniert. Wenn das eingebaut ist und du deinen Rechner mit allen Komponenten max auslastest und kein Absturz kommt... ja dann lag es wohl daran.
> Wenn dann doch einer kommt dann wirds wohl doch etwas anderes sein..



Woran könnte es sonst noch liegen?


----------



## GEChun (16. Juni 2019)

Melcomxy schrieb:


> Woran könnte es sonst noch liegen?



Kommt drauf an wie der Rechner abstürzt, BluScreen?

Bei Netzteil ist einfach alles instant aus. Jedenfalls wenn es nicht ausreicht..


----------



## Melcomxy (16. Juni 2019)

Wie in den Filmen, blob und alles weg. Nichts mit Bluescreen.


----------



## Venom89 (20. Juni 2019)

Wenn er einfach abschaltet, liegt es definitiv an der Stromversorgung.


----------



## _Berge_ (25. Juni 2019)

Melcomxy schrieb:


> Wie in den Filmen, blob und alles weg. Nichts mit Bluescreen.



Klingt nach Netzteil

Entgegen deiner vermutung aber nicht weil es zu "schwach" ist sondern einfach nicht für deine Hardware ausgelegt

Ein pure Power 11 500w oder straight Power 11 550w reichen aus

Alternativ seasonic Focus gold oder bitfenix Whisper m mit jeweils 550w


----------

